# عمود المرفق (الكرنك)



## eng haytham (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الافادة من السادة المشرفين والاخوة الاعضاء بخصوص الطريقة الصحيحة لقياس خلوصات عمود الكرنك خاصة فى البلوك لتحديد اذا كان يوجد بيضاوى بالكراسى ام لا وشرح طريقة استخدام ساعة القياس الداخلى لمعرفة ذلك وكذلك ذكر القيم المناسبة للخلوصات خاصة للمحركات التى تحتوى على 6 سلندر


----------



## eng haytham (18 مارس 2010)

حتى الان لايوجد اى رد ارجو سرعة التواصل


----------



## hazan (19 مارس 2010)

ارجو كتابة الموضوع او اظهارة للاهمية وشكرا للمؤلف


----------



## سمير شربك (20 مارس 2010)

الحديث عن عمود الكرنك اثناء التبديل أو الخراطة أو التركيب جديد وبالأخص للسيارة شاحنة أو 6 سلندر 
كما طرحت 
الأمر هام من ناحية معيانة معلم الخراطة (الطورنو ) على وضع الكرنك عند فرط المحرك لأمر عطل في المحرك 
مثلا فتلان قشرة سببت تآكل في الكرنك وبمركز الثوابت والمتحرك بسسب توقف طرمبة الزيت عن العمل أو زيت سيء في الكارتير 
أول مانسال الطورنو على كام يخلص معنا الكرنك هل على 10 أو 20 او 30 او 40 
وبمرحلة ال 40 يكون الوضع خطر لأن معدن الكرنك يصبح ضعيف 
وأحيانا تتحول المشكلة لتآكل في مركز الثوابت بالسلندر وهنا نبحث إن كانت التعبئة بالحام وبنوعية قضبان لحام خاصة جدا وبحرفنة 
أو يلزم تبديل السلندر (والشرح حول ذلك واسع وله عواقب)
ويتم القياس اولا من قبل معلم الخراطة مكان تنزيل المحرك ويكون يدويا أولا بالبياكوليس وجهاز قياس تحمل المعدن 
وبعدها عنده في الورشة على أجهزة ألكترونية 
وأمر كفالة العمل يقع على عاتق الطورنو 
كما أرفق الملفين التالين للإفادة ​ 
أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت بذلك 
كما يمكنك استخدام الرابط التالي المفيد جدا 
http://www.intra-corp.net/​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ الكريم (سمير )علي هذه المجهودات المتميزة ، وفقك الله ونفع بك .
وأرجو أن يجد الاخ المهندس (هيثم ) ضالته فيما قدمته اليه ، وبارك الله فيكما .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز 0
يمكن تدقيق مرتكزات عمود المرفق بحثأ عن البيضاوي والسلبية بقياس كل من الاقطار في عدة اماكن على المحيط الدائري واقطار بطول المرتكز ولهذا الغرض يلزم مايكروميتر مناسب لذلك بحيث يكون مرتكز العمود نظيفأتماما قبل القياس فالمايكروميتر العادي يمكن قياس حتى 0,25 مم دقة 0
اذا تعدى مقدار الانحراف عن 0,375 مم او السلبية بين الطرفين فبهذا وجب اعادة تجليخ المرتكزات قبل تركيب كراسي جديدة وبقياسات اقل بدرجات تنازلية كل 0,25 مم لكي تجلخ المرتكزات لكي تناسبها 0 اي للسماح بخلوصات التشغيل الصحيحة 0
طبعا هنالك اجهزة خاصة تقوم بعملية التجليخ وفي ورش خاصة لهذا العمل 0
عسى ان اكون قد قدمت لك شيء بسيطا تستفاد منه 0وتقبل شكري


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 مارس 2010)

اضافة جيدة ومفيدة للاخ طارق فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## egole (21 مارس 2010)




----------



## علي المزرني (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعده
اود تعلم تشغيل ماكنة تجليخ عمود المرفق وما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع علما اني لدي خبره جيده في تشغيل ماكنات الخراطه والتفريز ,اذا كان هناك كتاب او دروس عن هذا الموضوع 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng haytham (13 مايو 2010)

بشكر جميع الاخوة المهتمين بالموضوع على ردودهم الغالية واحب ان اسئل عن طريقة استخدام ساعة قياس الاقطار لتحديد قيم الخلوصات وايضا الطريقة الهعندسية لضبط الساعة على المقاس المطلوب


----------

